# Administration et création des serveurs (mail, proxy...)



## mben (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour !

SVP j'ai été recruté dans une entreprise ou on trouve un réseau local mais sans aucun serveur ni administrateur ni rien et je dois créer tout ceci.

Je suis un ingénieur en réseaux et télécommunications fraîchement diplômé et j'ai besoin d'un encadrement : comment je peux commencer le travail ?? par quoi je dois commencer et tous.

Merci infiniment


----------



## bompi (23 Septembre 2011)

Euh... avec Mac OS X ?


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2011)

C'est un gag ?

Tu commences par recenser les besoins.

Tu as fait quoi durant ta formation et tes stages ?


----------



## edd72 (23 Septembre 2011)

Alala, y'a de ces Ecoles d'Ingénieur, je vous jure. C'est quoi la tienne, mben?


----------



## bompi (23 Septembre 2011)

Bah ! Soyons justes : quand on est fraîchement diplômé, on a encore tout à apprendre en pratique (sauf à avoir eu la chance d'effectuer de vrais stages bien menés, ce qui n'est pas si fréquent).

Quoi qu'il en soit, il faudrait déjà comprendre ce qu'il faut faire (c'est un peu flou) et dans quel cadre (contraintes techniques, éventuellement budgétaires) pour ensuite déterminer les quelques grands axes du projet.


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2011)

ok, il faut être indulgent.
d'ailleurs, n'étant absolument pas ingénieur moi même, je ne peux qu'être indulgent.

mais je ferai preuve d'indulgence une prochaine fois, pas maintenant


----------

